# Βοήθεια για το wordpress - ξέρεις από βέσπα;



## EleniD (Sep 22, 2014)

Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους,

Μήπως είναι κάποιος εδώ τριγύρω blogger σε wordpress και ξέρει να με βοηθήσει πώς να βάλω banner που μου ζητάνε στο blog μου; 
Έχω δύο υποψήφιους για ανταλλαγή και δεν ξέρω πώς να το κάνω, η άσχετη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Η μέθοδος είναι εύκολη, αν και χρειάζεται να κάνεις και λίγες δοκιμές.

Θα πρέπει να πας στο εσωτερικό του ιστολογίου σου, εκεί από όπου προσθέτεις widgets, θα προσθέσεις ένα widget κειμένου εκεί όπου θέλεις να εμφανιστεί το μπάνερ και μέσα στο widget θα βάλεις το λινκ.

Μπορείς να βάλεις και δύο λινκ σε ένα widget ή να ανοίξεις δύο widget κλπ, ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες του template του ιστολογίου σου.

Καλή επιτυχία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Α, και υπόψη: Το φόρουμ της βοήθειας της Wordpress είναι από τα καλύτερα και φιλικότερα που έχω συναντήσει. Σχεδόν σαν της Λεξιλογίας... ;)


----------



## EleniD (Sep 23, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω, αλλά τίποτε δεν είναι σαν της Λεξιλογίας και αυτό το είχα διαπιστώσει την πρώτη κιόλας φορά που το είχα επισκεφθεί και είχα εντυπωσιαστεί!

Καλημέρα σε όλους


----------

